# Chinese Olympic cheats



## Bootneck (Aug 12, 2008)

The Chinese government is so besotted with showing the world a flawless, highly efficient and well organised Olympic Games that it has resorted to cheating in order to present the right image.

It turns out that the little girl who sung one of Chinas favourite revolutionary anthems that started off the Olympic opening ceremony was miming to another girls voice. Seems the girl with the perfect singing voice was deemed unsuitable for live performance as she was too ugly!



> The cute little girl whose sweet-voiced rendition of one of Chinas favourite revolutionary anthems started off the Olympic opening ceremony performance may not have been all that she seemed. Little Lin Miaoke, it has been revealed, was only lip-synching.
> Officials have now admitted that the voice that rang out through the vast Birds Nest stadium was really that of seven-year-old Yang Peiyi, who may have had the voice of an angel but whose crooked teeth made her unsuitable for the opening ceremony's top spot.
> 
> China bans child singer with crooked teeth from singing at opening ceremony - Times Online



Not the only thing the Chinese have cheated on. Seems that coverage of the fireworks display looked so impressive because of digital fakery:



> It was not the only moment when the ceremony diverged from reality. Gao Xiaolong, head of the visual effects team, said the opening fireworks were computer graphics of the footprints of fire inserted into coverage since the actual fireworks were too difficult to film. It took almost a year to create the 55-second sequence. Actual fireworks exploded but officials said it was logistically impossible to film them by helicopter. Hence the decision to engage in digital fakery.



As if this wasnt enough, they have also organised volunteers to fill empty seats to give the impression that the games are sold out:



> In a further twist, Chinese Olympic organisers today admitted to deploying "cheer squads" to create atmosphere and disguise blocks of empty seats in the sports venues.
> The legions of spectators wearing matching yellow t-shirts and banging together oversized inflatable batons have been highly visible at the first sold-out Games. But Wang Wei, vice-president of the Beijing Olympic Organising Committee (Bocog) revealed they were volunteers shipped in to create a good atmosphere by cheering for both sides at team events.




I wonder what other aspects of cheating the Chinese will employ in their attempt to prove they are the best.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 12, 2008)

Fluff.  What's going to interest me is the score on drug test returns.  There should be a separate table for that.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> ........ The Chinese government is so besotted with showing the world a flawless, highly efficient and well organised Olympic Games that it has resorted to cheating in order to present the right image.....



No wonder William Hung left China!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqmy5qrvaVQ]YouTube - american idol she bangs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Aug 12, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Fluff.  What's going to interest me is the score on drug test returns.  There should be a separate table for that.



All drug test results are indicators of is who is too cheap to buy the latest greatest masking agent.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 13, 2008)

Gunny said:


> All drug test results are indicators of is who is too cheap to buy the latest greatest masking agent.



I like that lateral thinking.  You're nearly as cynical as me though


----------



## Gunny (Aug 13, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I like that lateral thinking.  You're nearly as cynical as me though



LOL ... seriously, I'm not all that up on Olympic drug testing.  I have however been involved in or followed several sports closely over the years where denying using steroids is like swearing you didn't snitch the Hershey bar with a smear of chocolate on your lip.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 13, 2008)

Gunny said:


> LOL ... seriously, I'm not all that up on Olympic drug testing.  I have however been involved in or followed several sports closely over the years where denying using steroids is like swearing you didn't snitch the Hershey bar with a smear of chocolate on your lip.



Great image! 

I ain't sayin' anythin' but:

:: SPORT AUSTRALIA HALL OF FAME :: Recognising Australia's greatest athletes and providing scholarships to Australia's youth

NewsPhotos - BNM 12 September 2007: Olympic function held at Pier Nine. Dean <b style="color:black;background-color:#a0ffff">Lukin</b> and Natalie... 

Same bloke.

His weighlifting coach used to be my football coach some years ago.  Pretty straight type of coach but the difference between Lukin 1984 and Lukin 2007  is remarkable.  The thing is that although one is 2007, he was looking like that not long after he quite lifting in the late 1980s.

As I said, I ain't sayin' anythin'


----------



## Gunny (Aug 13, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Great image!
> 
> I ain't sayin' anythin' but:
> 
> ...



Guess he got tired of carrying all that weight once he no longer needed it.

That muscle doesn't just "disappear" when you go off the juice as a lot of people think.  That dude had to do some serious dieting, and probably took up some aerobic form of exercise or he'd just be a big, fat blob.  Usually, the muscle atrophies and the person doesn't change his eating habits and it gets a nice thick layer of fat on it and they become professional wrestlers.

Not to worry though.  The US Congress is spending millions investigating this travesty of fair play because they don't have anything else to do.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Aug 14, 2008)

Heard about this today. Pretty sad.


----------



## My Winter Storm (Aug 14, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Fluff.  What's going to interest me is the score on drug test returns.  There should be a separate table for that.



Did you see the womens weightlifting the other night? There are at least a dozen Chinese women who'd I'd like to see piss in a cup. I find it hard to believe they did so well.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 14, 2008)

One way to resolve the issue of drug cheats would be to allow all athletes to take whatever performance enhancing drugs they want. At least then all would be competing on a level playing field.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 14, 2008)

My Winter Storm said:


> Did you see the womens weightlifting the other night? There are at least a dozen Chinese women who'd I'd like to see piss in a cup. I find it hard to believe they did so well.



Reminds me of the Russian female shot-putters back in the 1960s.  They could piss in a cup standing up and from a fair distance.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 14, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Reminds me of the Russian female shot-putters back in the 1960s.  They could piss in a cup standing up and from a fair distance.



Yeh, and the hairs on their chests went all the way down to their balls!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 15, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> One way to resolve the issue of drug cheats would be to allow all athletes to take whatever performance enhancing drugs they want. At least then all would be competing on a level playing field.



This of course runs straight into the ethics of the "fair play" bunch.


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 15, 2008)

Gunny said:


> This of course runs straight into the ethics of the "fair play" bunch.



Sure would, but the Olympics are no longer based on fair play. The whole bloody thing has become to politicised by governments. Winning at any expense seems to be the mantra of some.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 16, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> Sure would, but the Olympics are no longer based on fair play. The whole bloody thing has become to politicised by governments. Winning at any expense seems to be the mantra of some.



I totally agree.  Some of the crap I've seen this time around is nothing short of mind-boggling.


----------

